# System Folder in My Computer



## rockyk2ln (Feb 23, 2001)

I have a folder that appeared under My Computer when I open it. If I highlight the folder it says it is a System Folder. If I right click on it I get these options in the popup window. Open, Explore, View (which is in bold txt), Create Shortcut and Delete. The only ones that will work are Create Shortcut and Explore. When I click on Explore it opens the Explorer window and in the address the path says "res://C:\WINDOWS\System\SHDOCLC.DLL/navcancl.htm". The Explorer window says "Action Canceled. IE unable to link to page your requested.". Can anyone tell me how to get rid of this folder. I know it don't belong there and it won't delete. Everything else on the machine runs fine.
Windows 98SE, Cable Modem, IE 5.5, OE 5.5, Gateway G6-400 that has software changed to have only what is needed. Has been scanned for Virii and is clean. BlackIce Firewall up and running great. I have checked the registry and there are referances to navcancl under Explorer. The SHDOCLC.dll is on the machine. If more info is needed please let me know.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Windows Explorer.
Tools-Options (or Folder Options)

Are you showing or hiding system files? If you are showing them, change the setting NOT to show them.

Now, can you still see that file?

This is just a test for you, I'm not really sure what that file is, but they generally don't just "appear". It does sound like an anti-virus program file/folder.

[This message has been edited by Dreamboat (edited 02-23-2001).]


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

navcancl.htm is for your Norton antivirus program but I don't know why it's in My Computer but it shouldn't hurt to just leave it there. You could see if it'll delete in safe mode if you want it gone.


----------



## rockyk2ln (Feb 23, 2001)

I have not had any Norton programs on this machine for about a year and it appeared about 3 months ago. I deleted Clean Sweep about a year ago. If it is Norton then I guess I could go into the registry and delete any references to it there and that may move it off the computer. What does anyone think about that?


----------



## rockyk2ln (Feb 23, 2001)

Some tests I made. I removed all referecnces to navcancl in the registry and rebooted and folder was still there. Checked the registry and thay were not there. I run the repair on IE 5.5 from the control panel and add/remove programs and the referecnes to navcancl are now back in the registry so I guess they are part of IE and not from Norton. So don't know where to go from here. Still would like to delete that folder.

------------------
Rocky


----------



## mhughes (Feb 12, 2001)

I don't think its Nortons.(although anytime I see nav I think it is) .htm is a html file and nav is the navigation screen for windows tutorial.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Alot of people get that error "res://...shdoclc.dll...." and don't realize there is nothing wrong with Shdoclc.dll nor is there anything wrong with the .htm file. That error is supposed to be displayed indicating IEs inablility to resolve to an object. It's creator at Microsoft internally named it that to signify, Navigation Cancelled. Navcancl.htm is part of Windows and contained in Shdoclc.dll. You won't find Navcancl.htm on your PC because it's embedded HTML in the Shdoclc.dll file. There are others like Dnserror.htm that are also embedded in Shdoclc.dll.

 This  will explain it a little more. Look under the section titled "More Information".

Anyway, I can't find where you mentioned the name of the folder your trying to get rid of. What is it's name?

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-24-2001).]


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

If it's a blank folder, here is a post from when I had the prob. Maybe one of the suggestions/fixes will help you. (I wasn't able to get rid of it until I reformatted my drive)


----------



## rockyk2ln (Feb 23, 2001)

The folded don't have a name under it, but if you highlight it on the left side of the window it will say System Folder. It appeared there one day and can't get rid of it. I don't find it on any other machines any where. Know I don't need it there. That is why I'm trying to find more about it.

------------------
Rocky


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Well, that sounds exactly like what my prob was. Check out the post I referenced above and let us know if any of them help or not.


----------



## rockyk2ln (Feb 23, 2001)

Angel I read that post about the problem and it seems you guys went over everything. Reformatting is not something I would like to do right now, but maybe later when needed. Maybe someone will have an idea pop into their head.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Have you tried the suggestions though? There were several in that post including one from Microsoft.
Maybe I'll start by asking if you also have a folder in My Computer named Web Folders? If so, Microsoft's fix probably won't help.
When did you notice the blank, system folder? Did you install or uninstall anything about the same time?


----------



## rockyk2ln (Feb 23, 2001)

Yes Web Folders is in there. It has been there for some time now and I don't remember back then if I installed or uninstalled something or not. I have been asking all around the BBS and computer lists for quite some time and no one seems to know as much as you people have told me so far. I may just for get about it until I have to do a format and check it then. I guess I'm a lot like you in that I don't like things there that I don't understand and that don't do any good or belong there.
Thanks to all you folks for the help.

------------------
Rocky


----------

